# Barbecued Shrimp - my favorite shrimp recipe



## cantcook (Mar 24, 2004)

Long before it was so popular to throw some jumbo shrimp on the grill and smear some half-good sauce on them, the fine people of New Orleans were enjoying the original barbecued shrimp recipes.  This is my own variation of the famous Pascal Manale's recipe.  I believe they created this wonderful dish, and no the shrimp don't actually touch the grill.  Why are they called "barbecued"?  Beats me........

Before I get started let me just familiarize you all with me, I don't measure anything when I cook and I never write my recipes down.  So anything I post will be from memory and the measurements will be as close as I can approximate them


You will need - 
1 pound of butter
1/4 cup olive oil
2 pinches cayenne pepper
4 pinches of black pepper
a few shakes from the salt shaker (not more than a teaspoon I'd say)
1 teaspoon ground rosemary
Juice from 2 large lemons
3-4 oz worcestershire (start with 3 add more to taste if needed)
5 cloves garlic finely minced
1 small onion minced very fine
couple tablespoons parsely
1/2 to 1 cup cheap wine (depends on your taste)
4 pounds JUMBO shrimp, heads on

On the wine, the cheaper the better with this recipe.  I very much prefer to use thunderbird and buy it in the pint size bottle and just use what I need to taste.  Another variation (the original recipe I believe) uses beer instead of the wine and it is great as well, i just prefer the wine.

melt one stick of butter and saute the onions, garlic, rosemary and other seasonings for a  few minutes.  Melt the other three sticks of butter with the olive oil, wocestershire, lemon juice and wine.  Add the sauted mix.
Wash shrimp and keep the heads and shells on.  Place in the bottom of a large baking dish.  Pour the butter and stuff over the shrimp and make sure that they are at LEAST halfway covered.  If not add more butter and a little more wine.  Bake a 350 for about 12-15 minutes or until shrimp turn pink.  Serve with french bread to sop up the juice.  Be prepared to slap yo momma.

As much as I would like to have this 2 times a month, I limit it to a couple times a year for obvious reasons.  Nothing like a stick of butter or two in the belly!

Enjoy.


----------



## coquille (Mar 25, 2004)

cantcook,your a cook to my heart !!!
This is something I'll try for sure!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2004)

I love BBQ'ed shrimp myself.  The only reason I can think of to call it "BBQ", is the messiness of it.  To quote a fast-food restaurant, "If it doesn't get all over the place, it doesn't belong in your face."


----------

